# Turbo Comparison/ Fuel Injector Transfer SR20/GA16



## niss200sx (Mar 12, 2004)

I plan on turboing my GA16 in hopes that in the future im going up grade my engine to a SR20, and then ill be aboul to take my turbo with me to the SR20. My question is what is the best turbo bar and none that will fit an SR20 and a GA16? For example is an HKS ( a high priced turbo) worth the extra money as compared to a Hot Shot Turbo Kit that come pretty much ready to go? My next question is can I take my bigger injectors from my GA16 and put them into my SR20 if they are still in good shape? I have heard that new Subaru's come with 400- 450 cc. injectors, would those injectors fit in an SR or GA whatever?


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

you can use OEM nissan 370cc side feeds in both the SR and GA fuel rails with the right *engine management* such as a JWT ecu (best way to go). a T25 or T28 turbo will be a good match for a street driven car with either engine. the hotshot kit uses a Garrett Turbocharger.....imo, these are very nice turbos, especially the GT series  a lot of research (searching the forums) or a lot of questions will help you figure out exactly what you need.


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

3700 cc injecors are the way to go. you can find them stock on the sr20det, the 300zxtt and the Q45.
-dave


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

niss200sx said:


> I plan on turboing my GA16 in hopes that in the future im going up grade my engine to a SR20, and then ill be aboul to take my turbo with me to the SR20. My question is what is the best turbo bar and none that will fit an SR20 and a GA16? For example is an HKS ( a high priced turbo) worth the extra money as compared to a Hot Shot Turbo Kit that come pretty much ready to go? My next question is can I take my bigger injectors from my GA16 and put them into my SR20 if they are still in good shape? I have heard that new Subaru's come with 400- 450 cc. injectors, would those injectors fit in an SR or GA whatever?


You will need a new manifold, DP, and IC piping to take this setup to an SR. My opinion is to not spend your $$$ on the 1.6 turbo if you are for sure going to get a DE-T as you will be stuck with quite a few parts you cannot use that aren't exactly cheap.


----------



## niss200sx (Mar 12, 2004)

*Swapping GA to a SR with interchangable parts*



wes said:


> You will need a new manifold, DP, and IC piping to take this setup to an SR. My opinion is to not spend your $$$ on the 1.6 turbo if you are for sure going to get a DE-T as you will be stuck with quite a few parts you cannot use that aren't exactly cheap.[/QUOTE
> 
> If im not mistaken im looking at way more interchangable parts then just IC piping, and the exhaust manifold. OK heres a list of what seems to be interchangable and what is not. Tell me if im wrong or if you can add anything anywhere.
> *Interchangable*
> ...


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

actually intercooler piping, turbo and intercooler will probably all you want to get off a sr20... the injectors are only 259cc and the JWT ECU will not work.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

dave_f said:


> 3700 cc injecors are the way to go. you can find them stock on the sr20det, the 300zxtt and the Q45.
> -dave


those are damn big injectors!

Mike


----------

